# photo artist seeks horse owners



## goldeneye (Mar 27, 2008)

I am a big animal lover and animal welfare is an important subject for me. I particualrly like horses and I ride whenever I can. I am also a photographer working on a pet project seeking pet owners who might be interested to take part.
If you are proud of your horse, adventurous and would pose with your horse unclothed then I would very much like to hear from you. Part of my aim is to also raise some fund for animal charities. A fee and free print are offered. Email for details.
Ideally you should be living in the south west regions i.e. Glos, Somerset, Wilt, Bristol, Hampshire, Oxfordshire area. etc


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Good luck with your Lady Godiva project


----------



## goldeneye (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you very much. The project is developing well, though I need more people to take part!


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

good luck with it is a shame i do not live in that regions


----------



## goldeneye (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Diamondhooves
Thanks for the mail. May I ask which region are you in?


----------

